# Singletrailskala ??



## tomtomba (8. Juni 2009)

Guten Tag liebe Taunusgemeinde. 
Eigentlich fahr ich ja mehr als daß ich drüber sinniere und nachdenke, aber ich hätte gerne mal eine Einschätzung von ein paar Trails hier im Taunus von Euch bezüglich der Singeltrailklassifizierung S0 bis S3. 

Ich hoffe ich habe die Trails genügend beschrieben. 

1: Der Trail vom Feldi runter zur Weilquelle (mündet an der Kastellruine auf WAB) Im oberen Teil ist der ja sehr verblockt, wieviele S hat der??

2: Vom Altkönig in Richtung Falkenstein über die Steinwälle 
Am Anfang muß man ja über die Steinwälle und später am Hang lang sind ein paar "Spitzkehren" 
Wie könnte man den einschätzen? 

3: Vom Staufen runter in Richtung Eppstein nach dem Kaisertempel links rein, der ist ja sehr steil und da sind auch ein paar relativ enge Spitzkehren drin. Ist das schon S2??

4: Vom Rossert in Richtung Steinbruch, der ist ja auch sehr steil und im unteren Teil bevor man die WAB quert die um den Rossert rum geht liegen ja auch ein paar größere Steine??. 

5: Vom kleinen Feldberg direkt neben dem Eingang zum Observatorium runter in Richtung Reichenbachtal, der ist ja im oberen Teil bis zur Querung der 3 ten WAB auch sehr verblockt. 

6: In Eppstein nach dem Fischbacher Steinbruch der Trail der Teil von Taunustrails ist und am Schulungszentrum endet.?? 

Ich kann mit der Beschreibung im Internet nicht soviel anfangen. 

Auf daß wir noch viele Trails im Taunus finden. 

Tom


----------



## frankweber (8. Juni 2009)

tomtomba schrieb:


> Guten Tag liebe Taunusgemeinde.
> Eigentlich fahr ich ja mehr als daß ich drüber sinniere und nachdenke, aber ich hätte gerne mal eine Einschätzung von ein paar Trails hier im Taunus von Euch bezüglich der Singeltrailklassifizierung S0 bis S3.
> 
> Ich hoffe ich habe die Trails genügend beschrieben.
> ...


 
Glaub im Taunus gibt es eigentlich kein S3, wenn evtl eine oder 2 Stellen am Zacken aber eigentlich auch nicht so wichtig, hauptsache Spaß beim Biken.

Gruß Frank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sipaq (8. Juni 2009)

tomtomba schrieb:


> Guten Tag liebe Taunusgemeinde.
> Eigentlich fahr ich ja mehr als daß ich drüber sinniere und nachdenke, aber ich hätte gerne mal eine Einschätzung von ein paar Trails hier im Taunus von Euch bezüglich der Singeltrailklassifizierung S0 bis S3.
> 
> Ich hoffe ich habe die Trails genügend beschrieben.
> ...



Die Trails 3, 4 und 6 kenn ich nicht, deswegen hierzu von mir keine Aussage.

Zu Trail 1 (Weilquellentrail): Im oberen Teil würde ich sagen S1, vielleicht S1+, im unteren Teil S1- bzw. S0+

Zu Trail 2 (Viktoriatrail oberer Teil): Im oberen Teil S2 bis S2-, dann im Falllinienstück S1+ bis S2-, danach im Waldstück mit den Spitzkehren S1

Zu Trail 5 (Reichenbachtrail):Im oberen Teil S2-, dann S1 bis S1+

Alles meine persönliche Meinung und gilt nur für Trockenheit. Bei Nässe sind vor allem Trail 1 und 5 aufgrund der vielen dann glitschigen Wurzeln deutlich schwerer einzustufen.


----------



## Everstyle (8. Juni 2009)

1. S1
2. S1 mit ein paar S2 Stellen
3. S1
4. S1 mit einer S2 Stelle
5. S1 mit ein paar S2 Stellen (ihr habt Recht)
6. S1

Bin alles noch in den letzten vier Wochen gefahren (mit Ausnahme von einem), deshalb kenne ich sie ganz gut. 

Warum so häufig S1? Nun, ich würde mal sagen, wenn der Trail weniger als 50% der höhren Stuffe hat, dann ist er unterhalb anzusehen. Ausserdem sind die meisten Wege doch unterhalb <40% und das ist ja eines der Kriterien für die Klassifizierung. Zudem darf nicht vergessen werden, die Skala bezeichnet in der Regel den gesamten Trail. Es macht also keinen Sinn nur die einzelnen schweren Passagen herauszupicken, diese alleine zu bewerten und im Anschluß diese Bewertung auf den ganzen Trail zu übertragen. Hierfür besteht m. E. aber immer die Möglichkeit zum kombinieren, wie z. B. der Weg ist S1, beinhaltet aber auch Passagen der Kategorie S2 (insgesamt 20% davon). So stelle ich es mir in etwa vor. Beispiel für S2 wäre aus meiner Sicht der Weg vom Altkönig direkt in Richtung Feldberg, da hier sehr gute Körper- sowie Bikebeherrschung notwendig ist. Ich habe den Weg ein Mal ausprobiert und musste schon nach knapp 50 Metern passen, den Rest fast nur noch geschoben.

Gruß

Everstyle


----------



## Everstyle (8. Juni 2009)

sipaq schrieb:


> Die Trails 3, 4 und 6 kenn ich nicht, deswegen hierzu von mir keine Aussage....



Na da haben wir aber noch etwas zu tun...Gruß E.


----------



## sipaq (9. Juni 2009)

Everstyle schrieb:


> Na da haben wir aber noch etwas zu tun...Gruß E.


Auf jeden Fall. Freu mich schon auf Deine Trailbehandlung


----------



## Torpedo64 (9. Juni 2009)

S2++ im Taunus zu finden ist schon eine Kunst (auch wenn es ein paar Stellen gibt). Damit ist aber auch der Flow des Trails vorbei und ist eher etwas für die Kategorie Freerider (die mit den Protektoren)...
Ich finde flowige Trails (-S1+) praktisch. Der Vorteil ist zügig durchfahren zu können und nicht gleich auf die Nase zu fallen müssen...


----------



## Everstyle (9. Juni 2009)

...


----------



## dschugaschwili (9. Juni 2009)

glücklicherweise verändert sich der zustand eines trails nicht dadurch, dass er zu hoch od. zu niedrig klassifiziert wurde...


----------



## Lucafabian (9. Juni 2009)

^^ helles köpfchen


----------



## orscheler (9. Juni 2009)

Ich lese hier immer wieder die Aussage, daß es im Taunus keine Abfahrten > S2 gibt. Die Aussage ist nur bedingt richtig. Es gibt fast keine LANGEN Abfahrten > S2. 

Einzelne Stellen bzw. kürzere Stücke fallen mir in meinem Heimrevier (alles im Viereck Königstein, Schmitten, Saalburg, Oberursel) einige ein.

Gruß

Orscheler


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Torpedo64 (9. Juni 2009)

orscheler schrieb:


> Ich lese hier immer wieder die Aussage, daß es im Taunus keine Abfahrten > S2 gibt. Die Aussage ist nur bedingt richtig. Es gibt fast keine LANGEN Abfahrten > S2.
> 
> Einzelne Stellen bzw. kürzere Stücke fallen mir in meinem Heimrevier (alles im Viereck Königstein, Schmitten, Saalburg, Oberursel) einige ein.
> 
> ...


 

Abfahrten <> Stellen


----------



## orscheler (9. Juni 2009)

Torpedo64 schrieb:


> Abfahrten <> Stellen


 
da hast Du recht


----------



## Poppei (10. Juni 2009)

Sache ist, dass "S2" Trails oftmals in unserer Region auch nicht als Trail erkennbar sind, weil sie selten befahren/belaufen werden und daher auch nicht auffallen. Wenn in einem Trail das ganze Jahr über eben viel Laub, Äste usw liegen fährt ihn noch weniger jemand.  
Dass sie dann noch relativ kurz sind kommt dazu


----------



## frankweber (21. Juni 2009)

Ist es nicht so, daß unsere Heimatbergchen einfach *zu flach sind*, um wirklich höherklassifizierbare Trails als 1 plus /max 2 herzugeben.

Mancher der genannten Trails wäre in steilem Gelände sicher anders anzusiedeln, aber freuen wir uns doch über die schönen flowigen trails hier mit ein paar wenigen kleinen "Schlüsselstellchen" und fahren dann immer mal in Richtung der richtigen Berge zum Urlaubsvergnügen.


----------



## sipaq (21. Juni 2009)

frankweber schrieb:


> Ist es nicht so, daß unsere Heimatbergchen einfach *zu flach sind*, um wirklich höherklassifizierbare Trails als 1 plus /max 2 herzugeben.
> 
> Mancher der genannten Trails wäre in steilem Gelände sicher anders anzusiedeln, aber freuen wir uns doch über die schönen flowigen trails hier mit ein paar wenigen kleinen "Schlüsselstellchen" und fahren dann immer mal in Richtung der richtigen Berge zum Urlaubsvergnügen.


Natürlich ist es im Mittelgebirge in der Regel deutlich flacher als im Hochgebirge und das wirkt sich naturgemäß auch auf die Trailklassifizierung aus.

Trails wie der Weilbachquellen-, der Viktoria- oder der Reichenbachtrail wären bei stärkerem Gefälle problemlos als S3 einzuordnen.


----------



## Torpedo64 (21. Juni 2009)

sipaq schrieb:


> Natürlich ist es im Mittelgebirge in der Regel deutlich flacher als im Hochgebirge und das wirkt sich naturgemäß auch auf die Trailklassifizierung aus.
> 
> Trails wie der Weilbachquellen-, der Viktoria- oder der Reichenbachtrail wären bei stärkerem Gefälle problemlos als S3 einzuordnen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

